# My collection (a video)



## miss_bailey (Apr 26, 2009)

Collection and Storage video

 I dont own a still camera (weird right?) so picture collection is out of the question. I thought a video would suffice.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome collection video!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2009)

A video totally sufficed! Nice collection.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely collection and accent!!


----------

